# circus



## dutton (Sep 6, 2008)

im making a small haunted house in my garage, and the theme is a twisted circus. so far i have a room filled with dots, a strobe light, and someone dressed in dots. a clown with a chainsaw. and a circus freak of a small child/ ventriloquist puppet. any other ideas?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the dot room idea, I've always wanted to try it myself! During Halloweekends at Cedar Point, they run an attraction called CarnEvil, which has a twisted circus/old school carnival theme. Perhaps you could use some of their ideas for inspiration. They play up the freak show thing a lot. They also have twisted carnival games such as a take on the balloon dart game where the darts are thrown at really messed up dolls hung on the board, and a spin-the wheel game with really gruesome "prizes" to land on. At the entrance, they have a rather intimidating ring master character at a tall podium beckoning you to enter. If you've never been there, you could check out their website, or maybe youtube for videos people may have made going through it. Alot of it may be to elaborate to try this close to Halloween, but you may get some ideas you like. Also, if you haven't already, I highly reccomend looking into Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls" for music. Good luck! Hope I could help!


----------

